# July Get Together



## barls (14/6/09)

hey guys after chatting to a few of you today about the next one being at my place and getting in to some of the beers i brought back with me.
so we are looking at the middle to the end of july as this is the quiet period at work for me and i wont have a problem getting monday off as ill need it.
so who is in?


----------



## barls (18/6/09)

bump


----------



## Stuster (18/6/09)

Actually might not be me. I'm away on the last two weekends in July. Missing the case swap again.


----------



## barls (18/6/09)

thats not good stu, ill have a look at work and see whats on, might be able to do the 11th.


----------



## barls (22/6/09)

how about we just shift this one back to august as there seems to be no interest in july.


----------



## Bizier (22/6/09)

I am dry-ing out over July (uuuugh!)
I will tender a tentative yes for Aug, and the offer the least shabby of what I know how to procure in Syd.


----------



## Stuster (22/6/09)

August is good for me. :icon_drool2: 

Definitely want to get in a Paddys trip sometime soon as well. :icon_drunk:


----------



## mikem108 (23/6/09)

How about those of us that can make it d a trip out to the Taphouse for july then Paddys and Barl's place in AUgust?


----------



## Stuster (23/6/09)

mikem108 said:


> How about those of us that can make it d a trip out to the Taphouse for july then Paddys and Barl's place in AUgust?



4th of July line up looks very nice. :chug:


----------



## Peter Wadey (23/6/09)

Hi Guys,
Since you're at the planning stage for a beery outing ....
just a reminder that we are looking for judges for the ESB Comp on Saturday 1st August.

BJCP Registered & with any luck we'll have some Real Ale through Pete's new hand-pump.

Please contact Barry or myself if you can help out.

Rgds,
Pete Wadey


----------



## mikem108 (23/6/09)

Hell yeah Stu,

"Dead Guy Ale (German Maibock)
Chocolate Stout (American Stout)
Saint Rogue Red (American Red Ale)
Hazelnut Brown Nectar (American Brown Ale)
XS: Imperial IPA (American / Double India Pale Ale)
XS: Imperial Stout (Imperial Stout)

For anyone who wants to know a little more about Rogue Ales, it's worth checking out their web site. The About Us page is a great little story too.

And, for the Aussie beers that we've managed to squeeze into this somewhat looseley defined theme.....(another drum roll please)....

2 Brothers Baltic Porter, VIC
(Baltic Porter - 1st time on tap in Oz!)
Arctic Fox Amber Lager, VIC
(American Amber Lager - 1st time on tap in NSW!)
Bootleg Brewery Epic 2IPA, WA
(American / Double India Pale Ale - 1st time on tap in VIC & NSW!)
Brewboys American Brown Ale, SA
(American Brown Ale - 1st time on tap in Oz!)
Bridge Rd Candied Quince Saison, VIC
(Fruit Beer - 1st time on tap in Oz!)
Colonial Brewing APA/IPA, WA
(American Pale Ale - 1st time on tap in NSW!)
Holgate Brewhouse Nut Brown Ale, VIC
(American Brown Ale - 1st time on tap in Oz!)
Hunter Beer Co. Cranky Pants IPA, NSW
(India Pale Ale - 1st time on tap in Oz!)
Moo Brew Pale Ale, TAS
(American Pale Ale - 1st time on tap in NSW & 2nd time in VIC!)
Mountain Goat Steam Ale, VIC
(Steam Ale / California Common - 1st time on tap in NSW!)
MT Brewery Yippy IPA, QLD
(India Pale Ale - 1st time on tap in VIC & NSW!)
Murray's Icon 2IPA, NSW
(American / Double India Pale Ale - back by popular demand!)
Red Duck Bengal IPA, VIC
(India Pale Ale - 1st time on tap in Oz!)
Two Meters Tall Cleansing Ale, TAS
(Real Ale / American Blonde Ale - 1st time on tap on the mainland!)"


See you there
:icon_drool2:


----------



## floppinab (23/6/09)

mikem108 said:


> Hell yeah Stu,



What time you lookin at for this Mike. I couldn't do early than a 5pm start.

Cheers,


----------



## barls (23/6/09)

mikem108 said:


> How about those of us that can make it d a trip out to the Taphouse for july then Paddys and Barl's place in AUgust?


sounds good guys, gives me more time to get back in form before then.
4th is fine by me, what time?


----------



## Stuster (23/6/09)

I'm easy about what time we make it. What time do they open?  :lol:


----------



## Bizier (23/6/09)

I pushed my dry month back to the 5th as a start date specifically because of these beers. I will be seeing, or as the case may be, not seeing, you all there. AND I want to be there early so I can get a couple of each before they blow.


----------



## O'Henry (23/6/09)

Stuster said:


> I'm easy about what time we make it. What time do they open?  :lol:



I'm pretty sure they open at 11am. Can't get on the site atm, but that is what I think it is. 

Are all the beers on tap at the beginning of the day or do they tap them as the day progresses?


----------



## mikem108 (24/6/09)

I was thinking about 4pm


----------



## redbeard (24/6/09)

Stu & me will be ratted by 4 .... maybe barls too ! lolz


----------



## sirotilc (24/6/09)

I'll probably turn up at 12... several of the best beers were gone by 3pm. 

I can't quite link the person to the username I talked to at the last brewday, but they mentioned something about stewarding at Castle Hill? I would be interested in this....

Anyway, I'll try to drag some friends along for the early start so we can save some seats for those who need them


----------



## Stuster (24/6/09)

Was thinking it might be best to get there earlier so as not to miss some of the US beers.

Will put you down to steward, sirotilc.

Sounds like a plan, Craig.


----------



## barls (24/6/09)

redbeard said:


> Stu & me will be ratted by 4 .... maybe barls too ! lolz


could happen only 6 days left on the alcohol free kick then back in to it. now just to decide what to put on tap when im drinking again.


----------



## barls (25/6/09)

im out just got reminded that im going to the good food and wine show that day bugger oh well next time.


----------



## mikem108 (26/6/09)

How about changing it to the good beer and beer show for a couple of hours


----------



## barls (26/6/09)

ill see what i can do but its not looking good


----------



## kabooby (30/6/09)

I am in the city this weekend for a function on Saturday night. Looks like I might have to venture to the taphouse for a few. 

It opens @ 12

Kabooby


----------



## O'Henry (30/6/09)

I should be there just after 12 with a couple of mates.


----------



## O'Henry (3/7/09)

Just wondering who will be there and what time, so I can keep an eye out to meet a few of you...


----------



## Stuster (3/7/09)

I'll be there around midday I hope.


----------



## O'Henry (4/7/09)

So I was there from around 12:45 till 5:30 but didn't meet anyone from AHB... It was sad. I did however make a fool of myself to several people asking them if they were from AHB. It was awesome! At least the beer made up for it. Murray's 2IPA and Rouge's Hazelnut Brown were fantastic. Shame about the beers that didnt taste so great. (Ie. shithouse!)

PS. The 3monts and chimay since I got home were pretty good too...

eidt: spelling/gramma


----------



## Bizier (5/7/09)

Well, sorry if I did not say goodby. Sorry if I made indecent remarks regarding a loved one or spouse. I was fricken munted and needed to be uninstalled from public. Hello dry July.


----------



## mikem108 (6/7/09)

O'Henry, we were upstairs, did you venture up there?

I left about 9.30 after spilling most of the last two beers, it was getting messy after 7 hours of tasting fine brews 
Highlights in no particular order: :beer: 
4. Brewboys Brown Bomber
19. Rogue XS IPA
18. Rogue Hazelnut Brown Nectar
16. Rogue Chocolate Stout
13. Red Duck IPA

Honourable Mention
5.Bridge Road Saison, made with Quinces, apple pie in a glass

Not to Style
10. Mountain Goat Steam Beer- More like a Kolsch

Wooden Spoon
14. Two Metre Tall (we don't believe in awards) Cleansing Ale - Most likely infected, unless that is what they were going for :unsure:


----------



## O'Henry (6/7/09)

I did ventrue upstairs twice, to have a look around, but gave up soon after. I was camped at a table near the coffee machine downstairs from 1-6. (not with the guys taking A4 page notes on each beer though, down from them...)

Highlights (also in no particular order):
12. Murrays Icon 2IPA
18. Rouge Hazelnut Brown
11. Mt Brewery Yippy IPA
19. Rouge XS IPA

I also enjoyed the Saison and agreed on the Two Metre Tall being funky. It also sold out first, which maybe suggested they realised there was an infection and stopped selling it rather than it selling out. Was good news for the people next to me who were about to dive in for pints of it without tasting. I convinced them its scratching was for the best...

I'm glad you mentioned the Mountain Goat as I was quite disappointed with it and asked several americans if it was indicative of the style, but none of them could answer me.


----------



## kabooby (6/7/09)

Myself, Hogan and Ace were on the lounge downstairs untill about 4pm when the band started to set up. Then bumped into Damon from the Lord Nelson and Richard from Barons for a beer before we left.

My favs were the Hazelnut brown, XS Imperial IPA and the Saison. 

Finished with the Imperial stout. I was running late so I had to finish that one quickly. Being 10.5% it gave me a nice buzz on my way to the next function :blink: 

Kabooby


----------



## Stuster (6/7/09)

Was a fun day. I think. B) 

Nice to meet some new faces there. Some interesting beers. Not all the Rogue ones worked for me (not a fan of the Hazelnut or the red), but good to try them anyway. I really liked their IIPA and Imperial Stout (which might explain why the end of the day is a bit of a blur  ).

I agree with Mike that the Two Metre Tall was infected, but such a nice infection. I wanted to have a glass after having a taster of it, but was too late. They hadn't sold out, just took it off after some suggestions it was a bit funky. :super: 

That steam beer was nothing like one, but more like a (tasty) kolsch.


----------



## barls (6/7/09)

im a bit annoyed i missed this oh well on to the next one.


----------

